

Chipless tracker could transform barcode industry - craigjb
http://phys.org/news/2015-04-chipless-tracker-barcode-industry.html

======
craigjb
Here's an interesting paper about actually implementing this (sorry for
paywall).

[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?tp=&arnumb...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?tp=&arnumber=5515168&queryText%3Dchipless+rfid)

